# تعالو نكسر الملل



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مسا الخير والمحبة شباب وصبايا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





يعني بالمختصر المفيد (ملل) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 تعو نكسر الملل ونحط هون اشيا بتضحك مشان نتسلا شوي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 واذا ما شفت ردود وتفاعل ما  رح نزل شي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وانا رح ابدا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## Abu Nezar (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ما فيني إرفع صور من جهازي كأنو ما هيك ؟


----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه 
حلوين اخي النهيسي بس انا لي ما بقدر إرفع صور من جهازي ؟​


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/#


*




​


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*


 

*


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

* قلو  لاطيلك  قلو صاحيلك..... هههههههه


​​ 




 الصور المرفقة 								
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*

**

**






*
​


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*

*


----------



## Abu Nezar (6 أكتوبر 2012)

* 

 
*


----------

